# Pot call tutorial???



## Andrew M (Jul 23, 2013)

Can someone point me in the right direction on where to find a good pot call making tutorial? I'm interested in trying to make some but really don't have any idea where to start. All help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks, Andrew


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 23, 2013)

Pot Call Tutorials


----------



## Andrew M (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks so much Wildthings. Now to get my read on!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2013)

We need to twist some arms of some WB members to put their own tutorials here also. We are getting a LOT of hits from search engines of call makers who find us that way. If this keeps up and I believe it will, our call section could become as active as some of the smaller call forums on a micro level, almost a forum within a forum.


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 24, 2013)

Kevin said:


> We need to twist some arms of some WB members to put their own tutorials here also. We are getting a LOT of hits from search engines of call makers who find us that way. If this keeps up and I believe it will, our call section could become as active as some of the smaller call forums on a micro level, almost a forum within a forum.



Hmmmm let's see! I do have arms that aren't twisted. I do have a digital camera, I do have pot blanks purchased from members on WB. I do have a lathe and the neccessary tools. hmmmmm


----------



## Andrew M (Jul 24, 2013)

Consider your arm twisted! It would be greatly appreciated if you could find the time to make one.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm bumping this thread back to the top. I too am looking for a tutorial for making pot calls. I've been to the THO site but we really need someone here to step up. Wildthings got his arm twisted but I guess it untwisted. I know things get in the way. Anyway, c'mon somebody. Take this challenge. You'll be famous. Well, maybe not famous but a legend in your own mind.......

Seriously, can somebody do this? Also would like to see tutorials for grunt calls, duck/goose calls and anything else anybody wants to call.

Melanie has a call she uses to call me for dinner. It goes something like this, Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvvvvvviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, dinner's ready.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 22, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> I'm bumping this thread back to the top. I too am looking for a tutorial for making pot calls. I've been to the THO site but we really need someone here to step up. Wildthings got his arm twisted but I guess it untwisted. I know things get in the way. Anyway, c'mon somebody. Take this challenge. You'll be famous. Well, maybe not famous but a legend in your own mind.......
> 
> Seriously, can somebody do this? Also would like to see tutorials for grunt calls, duck/goose calls and anything else anybody wants to call.
> 
> Melanie has a call she uses to call me for dinner. It goes something like this, Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvvvvvviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, dinner's ready.



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 22, 2013)

Yep, YouTube is not much help. One guy there that turns his vacuum cleaner on while trying to talk over it and the lathe to teach you how to turn a call. I'm guessing he not a video production specialist. And he holds the vacuum hose with his left hand while he holds his turning tool with his right hand. I guess his wife told him he better not make a mess. They got this new thing out now, it's called a broom. Doesn't make near as much noise as a vacuum cleaner.

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 22, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Wildthings got his arm twisted but I guess it untwisted. I know things get in the way. Anyway, c'mon somebody. It goes something like this, Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvvvvvviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, dinner's ready.



It's still twisted but there's other things twisting harder. LOL. Like this weekend 2012 Income Taxes YIKES

Oh and that's an universal call that works well LOL

It goes something like this, BBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYY, dinner's ready.

Barry(there really is double "R"s in there)


----------



## BrentWin (Sep 22, 2013)

Bill , aerocustomsexotics, and I were discussing this earlier this week. He agreed to doing a tutorial on turkey trumpets and I said that I would do one on the pot call that I was making for him.

I will try (I said try  ) to have it tonight.

Brent


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 22, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> Bill , aerocustomsexotics, and I were discussing this earlier this week. He agreed to doing a tutorial on turkey trumpets and I said that I would do one on the pot call that I was making for him.
> 
> I will try (I said try  ) to have it tonight.
> 
> Brent



:hookup: Thanks, can't wait to see it. Take your time though. As long as it's done by sundown we will all be happy.

:rofl2:

Just kiddin. But I really am anxious to see it.


----------



## BrentWin (Sep 22, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> BrentWin said:
> 
> 
> > Bill , aerocustomsexotics, and I were discussing this earlier this week. He agreed to doing a tutorial on turkey trumpets and I said that I would do one on the pot call that I was making for him.
> ...



You guys are well known for your patience :blum2:


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 22, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> BrentWin said:
> 
> 
> > rdnkmedic said:
> ...



It's been dark in Georgia for a while.........


----------

